# i need some reviews about the audio series overcoming SA by DR.richards



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

hi

i want some reviews about it 


i already started by i don't know so please any one tried it help me

thanks


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

It stanks!

for me, its not about changing my thoughts, although they might be negative, its about showing up and being present.


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

*ohhh yeaaa*

it's about changing your thoughts and doing exposure therapy. i have the tapes, they are helping a lot, you just gotta keep doing them, it takes time, but you will be surprised how much you improve even without realizing it at first!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

are you having problems with something specific?


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

*yup*

i'm fixing lots of problems, i don't even wanna talk about what's wrong with me because the whole program is about avoiding negative thinking, i'm definitely improving and socializing more, i don't care what people think of me as much, i feel less shame and it helped me see others as equal to me not superior like i use to think... right now i'm on tape 7 and it actually helps but you gotta stay motivated and do it every single day, it takes time to change your thinking...


----------



## timidgeek (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been reading past threads on a guy that overcame SA.
post. 
He recommends getting the book "Overcoming Social Anxiety and Shyness"(by Gillian Butler) over the tapes.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

timidgeek said:


> I've been reading past threads on a guy that overcame SA.
> post.
> He recommends getting the book "Overcoming Social Anxiety and Shyness"(by Gillian Butler) over the tapes.


I disagree, I find tapes much easier to stick with. It's harder to have a real schedule when all you have is a book. With the tapes, it's like having a therapy appointment every week; and then you practice what you learned during the rest of the week. It's all set up for you. And yes I'm a little lazy.


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

well i don't no i've read some reviews it's not the final path or whatever

i just want to get recover from this Disase

god help us


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

I think I got to tape 4 or 5 before I stopped. He would say some things I sort of disagree with. Something along the lines of feeling "as comfortable in social situations as you were when you were a child!" Kids do all sorts of things in public. I don't want to feel _that_ comfortable. I dunno maybe I was so used to being able to argue with my last therapist...


----------

